# Will this Wire be ok



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am doing a pasture that will need about 1200 ft of electric rope and I saw some at TSC for $49 , 656 ft then there is the one at Agri supply for $31 for 825 ft. Well the Agri book I have is from a few yrs ago and just checked the website and its $37. It didnt really show how thick the wire is either but I'm guessing standard size rope wire. I will post both links below. 

One from TSC for $49 

Fi-Shock Sure Corral Monofil Polyrope, 656 ft. spool - 3600891 | Tractor Supply Company

Agri supply

LiveStock Concepts - Super-Conductive Tinned Copper Polywire

would the one for $37 possibly be as good as the other? I know the Tsc one is 1/4 inch and I'm thinking the other is as well


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm interested in what others think so I'm subscriben.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

They should work the same, I would think. I would go with the green and white, so that in the winter the rope is still visible 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is the difference...the TSC product is _Poly*rope*, _the Agri supply product _Poly*wire*_, which is thinner (and less expensive). Here's a picture that shows how they look side by side Horse Fencing & Run In Shelters: Electric Polytape, Polyrope & Polywire by Fi-Shock We use Polyrope (like the TSC product)...never tried Polywire.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Here is the difference...the TSC product is _Poly*rope*, _the Agri supply product _Poly*wire*_, which is thinner (and less expensive). Here's a picture that shows how they look side by side Horse Fencing & Run In Shelters: Electric Polytape, Polyrope & Polywire by Fi-Shock We use Polyrope (like the TSC product)...never tried Polywire.


oh ok gotcha. I like the rope better as its more visible. I first liked the tape but might like the rope better. The polywire i guess the 9 strand is better than the 6 though.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

nyg052003 said:


> oh ok gotcha. I like the rope better as its more visible. I first liked the tape but might like the rope better. The polywire i guess the 9 strand is better than the 6 though.


Rope has some advantages over tape...it has a much higher breaking strength, is much more durable, and doesn't catch the wind (and stress) the way tape does. I had always been used to strong fencing (like woven wire), but have really become a fan of the rope fences and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Try looking up elctrobraid. I use it and have had to do nothing to it in 4 years except replace the holders, those yellow ones that always break


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is the link I forgot to put it in the above post Electrobraid - Electric Horse Fence, Safe Livestock Fencing A friend of mine has had this up for 10 years and has to do no maintenance to it. It is good and I hear people say oh can the horses see it. They must cause they have never tried to go through it....


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Where I board, the owner put the polyrope on top and the polywire on the lower strands.


----------

